# Lyric



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

I wanted to introduce you to Lyric. i am a lurker here but I do post every once in awhile. Lyric is the latest pup to join my family and she is just 9 months old. I think she is beautiful but you be the judge ...

*The Flying Monkey*



























*And with her very bestest buddy Vinchenzo*


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl, love the name!!! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooohhh! I remember her puppy pictures!! She's gotten so big. I just love rotties. SHe has an absolutely adorable little face.

Thanks for showing us your almost growed up little girl!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you!! She is the little one in my avatar with Kamo so she has brown lots. I am very proud of her and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her attitude!!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

She's gorgeous and has the sweetest expression!


----------

